# Got monster show me



## yetirider1989 (May 16, 2005)

Hey show your bikes with marz monster if its got monster in the name show it or if monster is the word that comes to mind when you look at the bike post it too .


----------



## rpl3000 (Feb 24, 2004)

04 stinky deelux, 02 monster


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## weird terry (Feb 17, 2005)

Here's mine


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

Dont know why this has hookworms...


----------



## cghornets20 (Apr 12, 2005)

*wow*



[email protected] said:


> Dont know why this has hookworms...


what is that? i've never seen any thing like it


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

cghornets20 said:


> what is that? i've never seen any thing like it


are you talking about the fork or bike?


----------



## Pupp4_Kick3R (Jul 2, 2005)

*My first monster*


----------



## Pupp4_Kick3R (Jul 2, 2005)

.downhillfaster. said:


> is it just me, or do the new monsters look just like a stance kingpin?


Dood its the 2006 monster........


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

2001 monster


----------



## shook_dh (Apr 24, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Dont know why this has hookworms...


omg... what is that bike.... amazing.. how much travel does that thing have and who makes it? simply amazing


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Dont know why this has hookworms...


For some urban assault, of course! You can pull a 180 easy with that much travel and weight.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

.downhillfaster. said:


> Marz SuperMonsters...12" travel. Only Bender-worthy. I'm not even sure they make them anymore.


Yet Wade Simmons out hucked Bender in NWD 3 with just a Monster T. Super Monster.....doesn't make you land everything.


----------



## yetirider1989 (May 16, 2005)

nice big hit not that one without a monster this is a monster post not gay little bike BRO


----------



## FISHLEG (Jan 14, 2004)

03 Big Hit with 02 Monster


----------



## FISHLEG (Jan 14, 2004)

My old Super 8 (modeled after the Super Heros bikes in the first movie)


----------



## seismic (Mar 27, 2004)

I got something better for ya.......

http://www.ridemonkey.com/mountain-.../photo/2171/sort/1/size/medium/cat/500/page/1

......


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

.....................


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

Renegade said:


> So yetirider1989, does this mean you have cancelled your super T purchase and are now thinking about a monster T, all because of limegreen17's friend breaking his super T? Good choice; everyone knows that a super t is weaksauce, but,something to think about; monster T's break too. If you are looking for the best fork that's unbreakable, go to your nearest motorcycle shop and ask them to sell you a dirt bike fork. It will weigh just a couple pounds more than a monster T, and will be totally unbreakable.
> At this rate, you will never buy yourself a fork. Just keep riding what you've got.


there were two guys at creek last time i went riding karpiel armageddons with forks off of yz80s!  so hot. the fork and wheel outweighed most xc bikes according to them. they said they had to get some custom machined parts but w/e

so ya, yeti boy, why dont you do that?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i've got like 6 million Monstah Tizzle action pics, just don't know where to begin.....


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

So yetirider1989, does this mean you have cancelled your super T purchase and are now thinking about a monster T, all because of limegreen17's friend breaking his super T? Good choice; everyone knows that a super t is weaksauce, but,something to think about; monster T's break too. If you are looking for the best fork that's unbreakable, go to your nearest motorcycle shop and ask them to sell you a dirt bike fork. It will weigh just a couple pounds more than a monster T, and will be totally unbreakable.
At this rate, you will never buy yourself a fork. Just keep riding what you've got.


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> there were two guys at creek last time i went riding karpiel armageddons with forks off of yz80s!  so hot. the fork and wheel outweighed most xc bikes according to them. they said they had to get some custom machined parts but w/e
> 
> so ya, yeti boy, why dont you do that?


http://www.printroom.com/ViewGaller...blofreeridepark&gallery_id=219764&image_id=22
can you believe its actually jumpable?!?!!


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> http://www.printroom.com/ViewGaller...blofreeridepark&gallery_id=219764&image_id=22
> can you believe its actually jumpable?!?!!


dude that is soo crazy right there, why would anyone need that though honestly


----------



## seismic (Mar 27, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> there were two guys at creek last time i went riding karpiel armageddons with forks off of yz80s!  so hot. the fork and wheel outweighed most xc bikes according to them. they said they had to get some custom machined parts but w/e
> 
> so ya, yeti boy, why dont you do that?


If you want a replica of a MX fork just get an Avalanche MTN-8 or 10, - they are super strong (larger stanctions than the MOnster) and can be equipped with hydralic bottoming out cones. A super nice huck-fork !!


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

*here are my old ones*

these are gone but not forgotten


----------



## yetirider1989 (May 16, 2005)

my super t is on the way so shut up just wanted to see some dumba$$ bikes that people spent way to much money on


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

yetirider1989 said:


> my super t is on the way so shut up just wanted to see some dumba$$ bikes that people spent way to much money on


  ................................................................  .........................  .........  ..     

you need to get a life


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

yetirider1989 said:


> my super t is on the way so shut up just wanted to see some dumba$$ bikes that people spent way to much money on


 Oh yea, cool, I'm sure all these people who took time out of their day to post pics of their bikes really appreciate what you just said about them and their pride and joys. Nice.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

yetirider1989 said:


> my super t is on the way so shut up just wanted to see some dumba$$ bikes that people spent way to much money on


me and my bike will always own you..........


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

i thik that super monsters are for fat guys...


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

*DHR 2002 w/ 01 MONSTER*



rpl3000 said:


> 04 stinky deelux, 02 monster


Here you are waiting to replace it, soon.


----------



## MD Bullit (Feb 14, 2004)

M1_joel said:


>


i remember that fork sold for a pittance on ebay.


----------



## MD Bullit (Feb 14, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> even with the custom black stanchions?


yeah... went for $437 i think. Don't ask why I remember, I am trying to figure it out myself  very weird. I think I was watching it for a friend or something.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

MD Bullit said:


> i remember that fork sold for a pittance on ebay.


even with the custom black stanchions?


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> even with the custom black stanchions?


yeah, that was one lesson i learned about not putting a reserve or higher starting limit. There were so many people watching that auction that i was sure it would sell for more.
I was offline when it ended. it was like 425 or something. i was pissed but didnt want a bad standing with ebay so i negotiated with the seller and got $500 for it.


----------



## seismic (Mar 27, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> http://www.printroom.com/ViewGaller...blofreeridepark&gallery_id=219764&image_id=22
> can you believe its actually jumpable?!?!!


Do you have any close-up pictures of that bike ?


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

seismic said:


> Do you have any close-up pictures of that bike ?


no. maybe if i see him next time, ill get a phone pic


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Ah my beloved Monster....shoulda never sold it (sigh)


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Ah my beloved Monster....shoulda never sold it (sigh)


traitor. my beloved will always be around, when i replace her next week, she will be proudly hung on the wall with the rest of my bike history.....


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> traitor. my beloved will always be around, when i replace her next week, she will be proudly hung on the wall with the rest of my bike history.....


Well if it's any consolation I now proudly ride a SHIVA'


----------



## MD Bullit (Feb 14, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> traitor. my beloved will always be around, when i replace her next week, she will be proudly hung on the wall with the rest of my bike history.....


replace with what?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

MD Bullit said:


> replace with what?


a very gently used '02 monster of course.....(all black to match my cornfield, she will be super hot then. plus mine is an '00 with old ported orifice dampers, time to move up to the HSCV)


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Timmy


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Monsta T-roy


----------



## cghornets20 (Apr 12, 2005)

*both*



JBsoxB said:


> are you talking about the fork or bike?


both the bike and the fork


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

for the people who asked, the first bike with the super monster on it thats like nothing youve ever seen before is a Brooklyn Machine Works. Sick bikes, stupid expensive.


----------



## MD Bullit (Feb 14, 2004)

ajw8899 said:


> for the people who asked, the first bike with the super monster on it thats like nothing youve ever seen before is a Brooklyn Machine Works. Sick bikes, stupid expensive.


it's a Nicolai, the one with the hookworms.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

ajw8899 said:


> for the people who asked, the first bike with the super monster on it thats like nothing youve ever seen before is a Brooklyn Machine Works. Sick bikes, stupid expensive.


LOL but right about the expensive part.


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

M1_joel said:


> LOL but right about the expensive part.


is there even a practical reason for racelinks anyways?


----------



## MD Bullit (Feb 14, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> is there even a practical reason for racelinks anyways?


Yes, to have a bulletproof race frame... frame weight for Racelinks is about 2Ibs more than other DH race frames, so there isn't too much of a weight gain. They ride incredibly well too. It's nice that they are steel.


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

MD Bullit said:


> Yes, to have a bulletproof race frame... frame weight for Racelinks is about 2Ibs more than other DH race frames, so there isn't too much of a weight gain. They ride incredibly well too. It's nice that they are steel.


oh, well all of the buildups ive seen of em make em look like theyre in the high 60s  so i assumed the frames weighed a lot as well


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

ajw8899 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ajw8899
> for the people who asked, the first bike with the super monster on it thats like nothing youve ever seen before is a Brooklyn Machine Works. Sick bikes, stupid expensive.





Chikity China said:


> is there even a practical reason for racelinks anyways?


i was laughing cause it's not even a brooklyn he's raving about but atleast he got the expensive part right. poor little fellas tryin


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Dont know why this has hookworms...


uhh that my road ride!


----------

